# John Deere 5400 backhoe attachment



## bodyinbalance (Oct 16, 2018)

I am looking for a frame mount backhoe for my 90’s model 5400 tractor. The only thing I can find says a jd10(a) fits it. Anyone find a different jd or after market backhoe that fits it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bradco may make one that fits, but with the price of these add on backhoes, it may be cheaper for you to buy a used rubber tired backhoe! That's what I ended up doing. I got a quote for over $12,000.00 for a frame mounted unit for my tractor, I found and old Case backhoe for less than a third of that price! It also frees up my other tractor that I need for day to day chores around here.


----------

